

Python AND /Or Ruby frameworks/IDEs - amourgh

Hello guys,<p><pre><code>        I workd most of the time with .NET(C#,Webservices,ASP.NET).I'm willing to learn Python AND /OR Ruby.
</code></pre>
What are some good frameworks,IDEs for Python?<p>What are some good frameworks,IDEs for Ruby?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
ConceitedCode
Python:

Pyramid (<http://docs.pylonsproject.org/projects/pyramid/1.0/>)

Django (<http://www.djangoproject.com/>)

TurboGears (<http://turbogears.org/>)

Web.py (<http://webpy.org/>)

flask (<http://flask.pocoo.org/>)

Ruby:

rails (<http://www.rubyonrails.org/>)

sinatra (<http://www.sinatrarb.com>)

I highly recommend Pyramid using Python, but it is a subjective thing. First
is decide the language you like better than compare the frameworks and find
the best on for you.

~~~
amourgh
Thank you ConceitedCode.How about IDEs?

~~~
ConceitedCode
I recommend using your text editor of choice (mine is Vim) and the command
line tools, because I find an IDE unnecessary for these projects, but if you
really want an IDE you can use RubyMine(<http://www.jetbrains.com/ruby/>),
PyCharm(<http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/>) and the one I would recommend is
Komodo (<http://www.activestate.com/komodo-ide>).

